# Can I watch Youtube videos with the gnome web browser



## neilms (Jun 28, 2010)

when i try to open you tube video I get the message 'download plugin'. I seem to have read that the adobe flash plugin only works for firefox. Firefox cannot be downloaded from the ports system because it is insecure - i tried today.

so is there a way to set up the in built gnome webrowser to watch you tube vids?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2010)

You tried the wrong Firefox, you need firefox35.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You tried the wrong Firefox, you need firefox35.



www/firefox is now the default, with version 3.6.4.  Flash works in it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh right, FF 2.x was ditched, finally. OP may have an outdated ports tree then? None of the current FF ports have an active security warning, I don't think.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

neilms said:
			
		

> the adobe flash plugin only works for firefox.


Adobe flash plugin (d.i.) works with FF, Seamonkey, Chrome and even Konqueror.
What is your output of *uname -a* ?

Generally speaking you may follow this HOWTO although it looks a bit outdated.
Having 8-STABLE (must work on 8-RELEASE) I engage adobe flash like this:

```
# portsnap fetch update ## OR [B]portsnap fetch extract[/B] if you use [B]portsnap[/B] for the first time.
# echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
# echo 'linproc   /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs  rw   0  0' >> /etc/fstab
# mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
$ su
# reboot  ## it should work without reboot but sometimes it's better to reboot
```
Restart FF and type in its address bar: *aboutlugins* to see flashplugin installed or just try youtube.


----------



## neilms (Jun 30, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Adobe flash plugin (d.i.) works with FF, Seamonkey, Chrome and even Konqueror.
> What is your output of *uname -a* ?
> 
> Generally speaking you may follow this HOWTO although it looks a bit outdated.
> ...



unfortunately, this dont work. everything is ok until 
`# mount /usr/compat/linux/proc`
when it says unknown special device.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you have in /etc/fstab the following lines:

```
linproc    /usr/compat/linux/proc    linprocfs      rw   0    0
proc            /proc                 procfs        rw   0    0
```
?
Do you actually have /usr/compat/linux/proc ?
If you have all of that and you still cannot mount first try just reboot, if not again run

```
# rm -rf /usr/compat/linux
# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
```
 ( *-p* is important)
Then reinstall linux_base-f10 and try again.


----------



## neilms (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi - got it working now. But just one thing that i noticed. If I attempt to edit files the lazy way by using echo 'foo foo' >> 'whatever' - i noticed that the amendament does not go where it should. It tends to append onto the last line of the file (probably as there is no newline character). 
My point is that it is probably easier and more certain to actually visit a file and make the changes rather than using echo. That was the problem that caused my first attempt at this to fail.


----------



## neilms (Jul 14, 2010)

A point i made earlier was that if i tried to install firefox from forts by /usr/ports/www/firefox
it would fail to build.
However, i tried firefox35 and it worked.


----------

